# Honeymoon ideas.



## NorthernRedneck

Getting married in August this summer.  I want to surprise the missus with a honeymoon.  She knows I'm planning something but has no clue what.  I'm only gonna tell her when the time comes what to pack and not where we are going.  

I'm not a huge fan of simply heading to an all expenses paid resort and sitting on the beach for a week getting drunk.  Doesn't appeal to me in the least.  We talked about a cruise in the past but she's a little leary on that idea.  

So I thought about finding a nice bed and breakfast within a days drive of here in an area that has enough local attractions to keep us busy during the day.  I was looking at places like:

http://www.cottonmansion.com/

but I would like us to get a little further away then a 3.5 hr drive.  Something similar to that place would be nice.  Any ideas on places say...in mid wisconsin/mid minnesota??  That are good to visit and have enough attractions to keep us busy for a week??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancel the first plan.  We can go to Duluth anytime.  We were talking last night about flying somewhere for our honeymoon.  We settled on the Charleston South Carolina area.  Have any of you ever been there?  How was it?


----------



## jimbo

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cancel the first plan.  We can go to Duluth anytime.  We were talking last night about flying somewhere for our honeymoon.  We settled on the Charleston South Carolina area.  Have any of you ever been there?  How was it?



I have been in Charleston in August.  It is hot, steamy, and hot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good to know.  The missus and I are going to go meet with a travel agent tomorrow to get some ideas.


----------



## Doc

I was in Charleston SC / Foley Beach for a wedding June 25th a couple years ago.  Loved it.  I liked Foley beach better than Myrtle Beach, but Myrtle is much better known.  Only one hotel on Foley (Holiday Inn) the rest are homes and cabins that rent out.  All we did was drive through some of the historic district of Charleston, otherwise we were mostly at Foley Beach and all the attractions there.   We enjoyed our short stay there, I would go back.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

groomer guy take her on one of them guided hunts. if she likes it she is a keeper.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We just booked the hotel.  Will be booking the flights in the near future.  Now, to make some sort of schedule of things to do.  Things we want to do are:

-USS yorktown aircraft carrier
-horseback riding
-museums
-horsedrawn carriage tour
-fort sumter


----------



## Doc

Sounds like fun.   Have a good trip.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the flights booked.  Picked a nice hotel.  We spoiled ourselves a little and booked a suite with king size bed, whirlpool airtub, and separate multijet shower.  We are very much looking forward to this trip.  Personally, I haven't been on a "vacation" like this in about 20 yrs.  When I married the first time in 2001, our "honeymoon" consisted of a night in the city in the honeymoon suite.

We figured that since this is a rare occasion that we are kidless we are going to treat ourselves.


----------



## JEV

What's wrong with your own country? You've got beautiful mountain ranges, thousands of lakes, tens of thousands of miles of streams with magnificent hunting and fishing, as well as cultural centers from East to West. Instead, you decide to head to the humid, stinky, dirt poor Carolinas for your honeymoon. What ever happened to Niagara Falls as a honeymoon destination? If you need a shot of America, you can always jump across to Buffalo, New York to make you appreciate Canada. Hell, me and Muley can even meet you at the border to give you good reason to stay on your side of the fence.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We both wanted to go somewhere we've never been before.  I've done the east coast a couple times.  She's done the west coast.  Niagara falls was out of the question since her sister lives there and we aren't gooing on a honeymoon to just sit at her sisters house.  We both like history and want to go somewhere we've never been.  The typical tropical resort destination did not appeal to us.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Less than three weeks from the wedding.  We get married on aug 16th and fly out on the 17th.  We plan on taking in some of the old plantations in the area as well as the air craft carrier, historic district, foley beach.  We will have more then enough to keep us busy for 5 full days.  We'll probably rent a vehicle for 3 days while we're there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few shots from today in historic district of Charleston SC.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last picture is the grave of one of the signers of the declaration of independence.


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you are enjoying yourselves and the town.Hope the weather stays nice for you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We are having a great time. Did a horse carriage tour and explored the old city on Monday. Yesterday was busy. We started on a bus tour at 10 am. Went to fort Sumter by ferry and explored there. Went to the Carolina museum. Finished off by taking a ghost tour.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today we plan on relaxing at folly beach all day


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We spent the morning at folly beach. It was nice to just sit back and relax for a bit






After folly,  we took a short drive to see the Angel tree. Simply amazing. This oak tree is estimated to be 4-500 years old.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today we are going to see the boone hall plantations and USS yorkton at patriots point.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Boone hall plantation. You may recognize it as one of the locations in the Patrick swayze movie north and south.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Patriots point. Wish we could have spent more time there but it was soo hot I nearly got heat stroke.


----------



## Doc

Congrats to you both of you newlyweds.  
Sure looks like a GREAT trip.   Planning does indeed pay off.  Good job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a great time there. On our way home now. Sitting in Newark airport.  Closest I ever want to be to New York.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few random pictures from our trip.

First.  The missus and I at Folly Beach.

Second.  The Angel Oak tree.  Estimated to be 4-500 years old.  

Third and Fourth.  Avenue of Oaks leading up to Boone Hall.  The television series North and South starring Patrick Swayze was filmed here.  This is the oldest active plantation in South Carolina.  The original house was nothing special.  It was torn down and replaced by this mansion in the 30s.  Scenes from the movie "The Notebook" were also filmed here.

Fifth.  Drayton Hall.  Oldest surviving plantation home.  Basically in original condition inside from the mid 1700's.  Never upgraded with electricity or plumbing.  Only painted inside 3 times since it was built.  The family sold the property in the 70's to a historical society.  It sits empty and preserved as a time capsule.


----------

